# Gaming Rig under 65k



## flyingcow (Feb 2, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: Mainly playing games like BF3, Cryis 2, Crysis 3, NFS, Skyrim, GTA V...And applications like After effects, MAYA and blender(And a bit of photoshop).

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:70k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yes, in future, so no coolers now.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win7 64bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 TB, no SSD

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No.But ill be playing on 1080p

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Monitor, mouse and KB, OPD.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:February end.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Never built, will be done by me. (Why does it matter?)

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Buying anywhere available.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: 
1. I want it to be AMD based as it is cheap, overclockable, and is good for productivity.
2. Planning to buy GPU from Amazon, very cheap (Warranty is no problem, can fix components locally using extra money).
3. Here is what I have in my mind-

    AMD 8350-12.5 k
    ASRock 990fx Extreme4 mobo- 10.3k
    Gigabyte AMD Radeon 7970 3gb OC- 21k 
    (just cant resist getting a 7970 OC for 21k from amazon, i cant compromise in GPU as 7950 OC with boost vaporx is 23k)
    Cooler master 431 elite plus- 4k  ( Love the looks, Dont care too much about the Cable management)
    Seagate Barracuda 1 tb - 4.4 k (Very cheap than WD Black, Warranty isnt a problem)
    Seasonic 620W S12II- 5.4k (Had doubts in mind, PSU's were very cheap on Amazon but if we put it in Indian plugs will it do damage?)
    Ripjaws x 8gb (4x2)- 3.8k

I am having doubts on compatibility of each component with each other, so please help me out and suggest any other improvements or rigs.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 2, 2013)

Get Carbide 400R or NZXT source 210

else very nice & well reasearched


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 2, 2013)

I mean is CM Elite 431 plus not compatible with those components or cable management or what?


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 2, 2013)

get corsair tx 650 v2 and for cabby i would insist on nzxt 210 source


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2013)

nowadays PSUs are manufactured according to international stds. it will handle 230V/110V equally.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 2, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> I mean is CM Elite 431 plus not compatible with those components or cable management or what?



Its not like that elite 431 is a very good one but 
1.NZXT is cheaper
2.Carbide costs about 4.2k

And finally both are better than CM one hence i suggested them


----------



## Cilus (Feb 2, 2013)

Buddy, the choice of Motherboard is not good. That Asrock Motherboard offers only 4+1 Phase VRM (Voltage Regulation Module), limiting overclocking potential by a great margin. Also performance wise the board is way behind brands like Gigabyte and MSI which offer better Motherboards at the same price point. 
Go with *Gigabyte GA-990FX-UD3 Motherboard around 9.5K (1st preference)or MSI 990FXA-GD65 @ 9.2K*.

For hard Drive, try to find Toshiba or Western Digital Blue HDD which offer 2 years of warranty compared to 1 years for the 1 TB models of Seagate 7200.14 models.
Also, RipjawX 1600 MHz 4GB X 2 Kits are available around 3.1/3.2K, not 3.8K. Get two of this module: GSKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB Single Stick 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL or this 8GB kit: GSKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL.

Regarding Graphics card, don;t buy from Amazon as you will not get warranty for the Graphics card. I think you should opt for Sapphire HD 7970 VaporX OC model which comes around 31K (Kolkata price) and offers very good performance. If you're interested then we can provide you the contact details of a Kolkata based Shop, Vedant Computers which currently offering the cheapest price for AMD 7900/7800 series Graphics cards. A lot of forum members, including me, have bought lots of 7000 series Graphics card from them by placing the order through Phone as they still don't have any Online portal.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions
@hitman, @chaitanya, thank you for your suggestion, i am going for a nzxt source 210.

@hitman4, what is the problem with seasonic 620 w, as all corsair components are made from seasonic.

@anirbandd, thank god, now i can buy cheap 750 W from Amazon 

@Cilus You mean this?  it is a 990 FXA, or you are suggestign a different model
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com
It has a funny looking io  (not a problem)

And yeah what about the ASUS sabertooth 990fx r2

Price was a mistake for RAM

I would buy from vedant but if i get from amazon i am getting it at 10k cheaper dude, my budget would be at 75k if i buy from vedant, and as i said warranty isnt a problem, as I wont be OCeing, but if there is any problem I will repair locally by paying extra money. Do you mean that i cant even repair from india if there is no warranty, please tell..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2013)

you can repair your GPU from local Gigabyte service centre by paying full service charge.

but what will you do if the GPU is DoA??


----------



## Cilus (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't think in India, we have a very good GPU reparing facility. In most cases we get it replaced. For Repairing, if possible, it will take huge amount of time.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

Its better to buy the components from Indian sources because GPU come with 3 year warranty I guess and you should not take risk on that.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 3, 2013)

I contacted amazons guy (Sai Srinivas), he told me that Amazon shipped 7970 in India and if i got it Dead on Arrival or i f it didnt work, i could get it replaced it withing 30 days and they would give me all my munny back  So, ive decided to get 7970 and Corsait TX750 Modular PSU from Amazon (PSU works in India)..

@Cilus You mean this? it is a 990 FXA, or you are suggestign a different model
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com
It has a funny looking io  (not a problem)

Does getting a modular supply give good cable management?
And is HAF 912 a good option?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> Does getting a modular supply give good cable management?
> And is HAF 912 a good option?



Well its obvious that having a modular PSU gives better cable management as you don't have to worry about spare cables, you don't connect what you don't need, so lesser cables and better cable management.
Yes HAF 912 Advanced would be a good option which have front USB 3.0 ports. 

As for buying from Amazon, I still don't think that you should buy from them. What if your GPU goes Kaput after 1 year because of maybe power surge or something else, or just some other issue. Then you won't have any option but to buy a new card and your card is not a cheap one so you should not take that risk, but then again your money, your choice.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 3, 2013)

@gameranand, well, i really dont want to spend the extra 14-15k by buying it from india, 14-15k is a lot for me.
And yes i agree that after 2-3 years it may get a problem, but i can get it fixed by paying extra money.(And chances of it getting damaged are less as we have no powercuts, i wont overclock etc.)
The price on flipkart is about 34k, and local might be 32k or so, bt from amazon its about 21.5k, well you have to take a risk to save such a huge amount of money.
Can you please suggest me a good mobo for 8350?? or shouldi go for a 3570k??


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 3, 2013)

^^you do know that NO local facilities in INDIA can properly repair GPU's..right?
the local guys u r depending upon are complete noobs...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> @gameranand, well, i really dont want to spend the extra 14-15k by buying it from india, 14-15k is a lot for me.
> And yes i agree that after 2-3 years it may get a problem, but i can get it fixed by paying extra money.(And chances of it getting damaged are less as we have no powercuts, i wont overclock etc.)
> The price on flipkart is about 34k, and local might be 32k or so, bt from amazon its about 21.5k, well you have to take a risk to save such a huge amount of money.
> Can you please suggest me a good mobo for 8350?? or shouldi go for a 3570k??



Ask Vedant Computers before you buy from Amazon and see their price. They are offering quite low price for GPUs as compared to others.
As for repair, NO its not an option at all, as Cilus already told you, we don't get our cards repaired we get it replaced in most cases in RMA. This basically means that if your card fried in 2 years then you are a looser because you bought the card from Amazon.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 3, 2013)

Manufacturers provide a new model every time it gets damaged, you say? If so i will reconsider (They dont give another model if we tamper it or break it, right?)
And "MAYBE" I will upgrade to a new GPU in 2-4 years.( I hear there are going to be some nvidia cards in 2014 which are totally gonna destroy any other card in the market  , am i right?)
@gameranand what do you recommend, a 3570 or an 8350 for gaming?(please suggest a good mobo too) I heard that intel gives good performance in some games, I can compromise productivity for gaming.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I would go for 8350 in this case. As for Mobo Cilus already suggested you, those are your best options.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, i saw your Rig, and let me say im impressed 
Ok, i will buy an 8350 and the mobo that cilus suggested me,thank you for your help bro


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks. And hey we are here to help each other, don't mention it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 3, 2013)

With a rig like that with FX8350 and HD7970 get a better cabinet. We live in India dont forget that. The heat will kill your components for sure before their lifetime. Get something like the NZXT Phantom.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> With a rig like that with FX8350 and HD7970 get a better cabinet. We live in India dont forget that. The heat will kill your components for sure before their lifetime. Get something like the NZXT Phantom.



meh, after Anand's rig, i'd say its better to get 7870CF rather than a 7970.

its going to be a game killer with 7870 CF


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> meh, after Anand's rig, i'd say its better to get 7870CF rather than a 7970.
> 
> its going to be a game killer with 7870 CF



Absolutely perfect only if all games could be as flawless on single GPU setup


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Absolutely perfect only if all games could be as flawless on single GPU setup



Well to get something, you gotta loose something. With Single card setup you have peace of mind and with CF setup you have a beast which you have to control yourself, very simple.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 6, 2013)

I have decided to go for intel rig, cant change the title.
I have decided to go for these parts-
Intel i5  3570k- 15k
Gigabyte oc 7970- 21k
1 tb HDD -Around 4.3-4.5k
CM 912 HAF with transparent side -5.6k
G.skill sniper 2x4gb 1600mhz ram- 3.7k
Corsair 750M PSU - 7.3k
Confused about mobo-
Asrock extreme 6 or ASrock extreme 4 or P8z77 ASUS M/V/Mpro or maximus gene v or ASrock fatal1tyz77

Dont worry about budget please suggest e some good mobo processor combos.(no AMD)
Please reply fast, want expert suggestions


----------



## Cilus (Feb 6, 2013)

Please no Asrock Motherboard.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> I have decided to go for intel rig, cant change the title.



May I ask why ??
Also whats your new budget ??


----------



## Cilus (Feb 6, 2013)

I have updated the Thread title as OP requested.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 6, 2013)

Intel Core i5 3570K - Rs 13700
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H/Asus Maximus V Gene - Rs 12075 / Rs 14700
Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL- Rs 2750
GPU - Sapphire HD 7950 -  21700 
HDD - 1TB Toshiba /seagate - Rs 4300
SMPS - Corsair TX650V2UK - Rs 5500
Cabinet - NZXT Phantom - Rs 8100

Total - Rs 68,125.

This is what you should get if its Intel.


----------



## Myth (Feb 6, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL- Rs 2750



Where is this available at this price ? 



The Incinerator said:


> Intel Core i5 3570K - Rs 13700
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H/Asus Maximus V Gene - Rs 12075 / Rs 14700
> Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL- Rs 2750
> GPU - Sapphire HD 7950 -  21700
> ...



Best config. 
alternate PSU : Corsair GS600


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 6, 2013)

But OP is going to get a HD 7970 from amazon.....

But OP is going to get a HD 7970 from amazon... ..


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Myth said:


> Where is this available at this price ?


that must be a single stick of 8gb...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> But OP is going to get a HD 7970 from amazon.....
> 
> But OP is going to get a HD 7970 from amazon... ..



LOL....Wrong decision and he is still confused about this.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 6, 2013)

thank you all for your suggestions but, im going for the rig incinerator suggested, but there are some changes

3570k
7970
Gene v
tx 750m

total comes around 70k, sorry for details, using mobi


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

You still getting products from Amazon ??


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 6, 2013)

@ Myth 

Mate its a single stick,hence. Two sticks of 4GB same model will be around Rs 3100/Rs 3250 atleast.

@Dot Exe

Dont buy the CWT(OEM) made TX750M rather get the Seasonic(OEM) TX750V2UK,its a much better unit.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 8, 2013)

@gameranand, Yes still getting from amazon ( Only PSU and GPU) , they are giving 30 day replacement, and I spoke to them about warranty, they will give me information through mail, the 7950 and 7970, 7970 at a cheap price and great performance, can compromise warranty...

@Incinerator, I dont get what you are trying to say, I dont know what is CWT, OEM etc, please explain, and what about the other cmponents

i5 3570k
ASUS Maximus GENE-V
Gskill ripjaws 8gb 1600mhz
HAF 912 /w transparent side panel
1 tb HDD
7970


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Feb 8, 2013)

If you are going for a card from Amazon anyway, why not a couple of 7950 in xfire (~35k I guess, going by the price of 7970) with a 850W SMPS?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

^^ I guess budget issues.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 8, 2013)

7950CF is not at all necessary for 1080P gaming and it will be an unnecessary step.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 8, 2013)

He is getting a HD 7970 for 22k from Amazon . @ 35k HD 7950 CF is not possible for him. Budget is the problem and as Cilus said 1080P gaming dont need a CF .


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes budget is an issue therefore buying from amazon, can anyone please tell me about the other parts i have selected?


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 11, 2013)

Its great.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> Yes budget is an issue therefore buying from amazon, can anyone please tell me about the other parts i have selected?



Again I am saying you to avoid Amazon if you can. Did you contacted Vedant Computers for GPU prices ??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

^^ You have to post it in Bazaar section not here. Some Mod will delete this post.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I don't know where to post this...but I want to sell my RIG bought in May18th,2012 for 61.5k for just 50k.I will be selling just the cabinet components.
> 
> The config contains:
> 
> ...



This is the last time I am going to tell you. Create a thread here: Bazaar as per the guidelines mentioned in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members-market/143977-bazaar-section-rules-updated.html.
And don't play an lame guy by saying *I don't know where to post this* every time. I have already communicated in each of the thread as a comment before deleting your posts. If you don't know really PM us before posting again and again.


----------



## somebodysme (Feb 28, 2013)

dotEXE said:


> @gameranand, Yes still getting from amazon ( Only PSU and GPU) , they are giving 30 day replacement, and I spoke to them about warranty, they will give me information through mail, the 7950 and 7970, 7970 at a cheap price and great performance, can compromise warranty...
> 
> @Incinerator, I dont get what you are trying to say, I dont know what is CWT, OEM etc, please explain, and what about the other cmponents
> 
> ...



Hey just a suggestion if you are going for a cabby with "transparent side panel" then at least get a ATX mobo, m-ATX don't look so good..


----------

